# Downtown SLC to Saltair



## laruelm (May 10, 2005)

I wanted to do this as a recovery ride, but I am not sure about what roads/route I should take. Could you pass on some recomendations that would keep me off buisy roads. 
Thanks


----------



## n8dawg (May 11, 2005)

laruelm said:


> I wanted to do this as a recovery ride, but I am not sure about what roads/route I should take. Could you pass on some recomendations that would keep me off buisy roads.
> Thanks


there is a path free from motorized vehicles (except an occasional golf cart) that goes from the east side of the airport. it starts at 2300 West and 160 North, which is just off of 2200 West (a large street). When you are on the path follow the signs, you'll ride for about 2-3 miles alongside a fence that is on the southend of the runways. you will cross the road a couple times and also there is one underpass. when you come out onto a paved street. Hang a right off the curb (you are now going north on a street called "Tommy Thompson Rd." you will travel about 1/4 a mile and hang a left onto "Amelia Earhart" you are going west again. travel west on amelia earhart for about 1.5 miles. you will cross 5600 West (traffic light) after 5600 West take your first left. you are now on the frontage road that parallels interstate 80 (I-80). this road will take you all of the way to salt air. these instructions aren't that great i realize. you will likely find other cyclists doing the same thing so just follow them.
good luck!


----------

